# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Kaspersky toolkit remover crash at start

## Niko

Hello

Sorry for my english i am french 
I have a problem Kaspersky toolkit remover crash at start and i try delete it and use it again but it was a crash again . 
What can i do . 

Thank

----------


## drongo

You can follow the rules http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184
if avz will crash too, download and use pure-avz in my signature.

----------

